# Advice on my office with pics!!



## joallen001 (Jul 2, 2008)

This will be my first post on this forum. I am going to try and attach a few pics. I have read lots of great info and opinions. Nice to see everyone helping out! I love the things that can be learned online. The ceiling is v-groove with poly. As of now I plan to stain all the trim including crown red mahogony. Just wanted to see if everyone things this will look ok against the natural wood ceiling? Not sure if it can be seen in the pictures but the floors have a hint of red in them. I done the floors in a tuscan trowel down and stained them. My other question was on doors. I had planned on using wood doors and staining them the same as trim. Would one do that, poly the door and leave it natural, or paint the door the same as the walls and stain the casing? Which leads to my next question. What color paint would be suggested on these walls? They are just primered right now. I prefer a color that is not tan. Thanks in advance for any opinions... Pics turned out spotty for some reason. Also suggestions on can light covers?


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

My comments are going to sound snarky/petty/whatever but they aren't meant in any negative way.

My first comment will be to clean your camera lens, that's very hard to look at and actually see any of the details of the picture. 
Second, staining the trim sounds like a good idea to me. I like the idea of matching the doors to the trim, but it's a preference thing.
Third, what on earth gives you the impression a bunch of strangers would know what colors you'd like in your house/office? I might pick neon yellow and midnight blue (which look surprisingly good together in the right environment) but I'm guessing you'd find that a tad inappropriate. If you like certain colors, try them out. If you don't like the final look, paint again until you find something that works for you. I will suggest that calm colors, and pastels, are "statistically proven" to be more conducive to a relaxed work environment than bold and bright colors. I'd go with a something light that will accent the reds in your woods, personally.


----------



## joallen001 (Jul 2, 2008)

I cleaned the lens. Same result. Went outside took a pic and no spots. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

joallen, I'd suspect dust inside the camera lens then, if bright light makes that disappear, or something on the flash, perhaps.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

My only thought is on applying crown to a t/g ceiling. t/g= rustic, crown is not. I'm not saying there are any rulebooks out there on this stuff, but if it was mine, and I was going to put a natural piece of molding around to accent your ceiling it would be either a small pine cove molding, or a simple notty pine frieze board. Mixing species has great appeal on some projects, I'm not sure if this one is one of them in regards to red mahagony stain and natural pine.

As far as colors, I like cool colors to contrast the warmth of wood, but again that's just me. Cool gray, navy blue, khaki greens, etc.

_note:_ yes, I thought you shot those pics from outside during a blizzard...:laughing:


----------



## Trappeur (Jul 10, 2008)

*Hi Jo,*
*Seems like you have a moisture problem behind the lens in your camera or too as Frank said it could be a dust problem. Would be best to give the camera to the professional to repair.*

*In looking at your new office you have underway have a few questions to help you in selecting the colors of your walls.... What about your furnishings going in that room? Do you have them already or will you be purchasing them? Like if you have upholstery going in there, you already have a color scheme established so you will want your walls to compliment your furnishings if you already have the furniture. I would think since you are going to be in this room all the time, you want a room that is warm and inviting and makes you feel very comfortable to work in. Do you have special artwork that you want to use? Maybe for example if you are a fisherman or are the outdoorsy you want earthy colors ranging from tans, browns to khaki greens. Going with colors such as this gives you a lot of leaway if you haven't chosen your furnishings yet. And its very easy to work around those colors. When I'm decorating a clients home this is what I suggest. Unless of course you already have a particular color you have in mind. If you would give a little more information on this room I can make some recommendations.*

*As far as the the color of the wood door or staining it, I would stain same as your molding as it would give balance to the room.*

*The can light covers? Black is always smart.*

*Hope this helps a little.*

*Trappeur*


----------



## LNG24 (Feb 20, 2007)

@ Trappeur.... Whats with the bold? Thats as bad as all caps


----------



## Trappeur (Jul 10, 2008)

*Hey Digger!*
*You can't see this? lol*
*Well first of all I need real glasses instead of the cheapy magnifying I get at the drug store. I probably have a dozen of them that I'm always losing. One of these days I'm going to get to an optician and take care of my eyes once and for all. I've sewn all my life and it took a toll on my eyes then one day a few years back I couldn't even see the needle to thread it and since then have to wear these dang glasses! Other reason I do bold is when I'm typing its not a strain on my eyes and when I look back at posts to see where I left off, I can quickly glance thru them all and my posts stand out for me at a quick glance....Thats all! lol*

*Trappeur*


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I wouldn't mix species or colors on the crown. If you can't match up crown to the ceiling, go with an alternate moulding, somewhat smaller, either a 1/4 round or a cove. You don't want it too "happy" lookin' (busy).

As for trim rings, if the ones that come with the cans are suitable to veneer, that's an option. Or make wood trim rings, like I did on this kitchen installation. The ceiling was bookmatched and sequenced Red Oak, and the trim rings were solid wood. Sorry 'bout the quality of the photo, but it's a 35mm photo 20 yrs old.
.
.


----------



## Trappeur (Jul 10, 2008)

*Yep, I agree with what cabinet man just posted about the rings...He's right....So just forget about what I said about the black rings....:blush:*

*Trappeur*


----------

